# Freelance Visa Dubai



## Amycc (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi - 

I was wondering if anyone has any info on getting a Freelance Permit in Dubai.

How easy is this?
How much does it cost?
How long does it take?

Any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Amy


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Amy
Welcome to the forum.
This subject has been discussed numerous times - so suggest you use the forum search function.
Cheers
Steve


----------

